# Smoking Duramax



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a 2003 Chevy 1 ton with the Duramax, and after about 105k, I have noticed it has began to smoke at idle...not black smoke, but just a light grey diesel smoke...My buddy running the Dyno shop that custom edits diesels said it has a bad injector..the guys at the Chevy house say replace all the injectors, and I understand there is a recall out now for the injectors (I haven't seen one) but another guy got his replaced under warranty. Anyone else having this problem? 

I love the way this truck pulls..the fuel mileage is great @ 16 loaded / 19 average....cannot complain. Pulls great, handles great, and is comfortable to drive....I have never had a truck I liked as much, but if this is an indicator of things to come, I will trade back to a Dodge...I rarely hear of anyone having issues with the Cummins diesel. 

By the way, the shop quote for new injectors was over $2000....dayum!


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

never had that problem,but i have a friend with a  ford.he had to replace his injectors.cost him a boatload.i think about 3500.00.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

When was the last time that you changed the fuel filter(s)? Plugged filters can cause smoking.

Changing out injectors is usually not that big a deal and you might look for rebuilts. I don't know if the smaller ones are rebuildable.

This is our local place http://www.angelfire.com/mech/dis/DisTest.html


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

They sell a T-shirt at the tractor pulls that says, "If it doesn't make black smoke, it must be broke.", or something to that effect.


----------



## Brisk (Feb 7, 2006)

It is definetly your injectors. GM has a 200k mile warranty on them as long as your truck is an LB7 RPO code (since its a 2003 then it is)

Check out Dieselplace.com for more info on the D-Max


----------

